# Is it possible to get into a M.F.A program without any prior film making experience?



## Jenni.D (Oct 14, 2018)

I went to a liberal arts college and my school only offered a hand full of film related classes. Right now I am mainly considering applying to masters in film studies (film analysis, theory,...) to pursue an academic career. Although I am happy with the idea of pursuing film in the academic field, I have always been interested in film production. During my sophomore year I considered transferring or getting a second bachelors degree, but came to the conclusion that it's not worth the cost. However, recently I have found out that Depaul has a M.S. which does not require a portfolio when applying. Does anyone know about this program? Does anyone know about schools that accept people with no to little experience in film making? I am well aware that film school in the graduate level are highly competitive and that these questions may seem absurd, but I needed to know all of my options before dedicating my life to student loans.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2018)

Some schools even prefer you not to have too much experience as they can mold you into their way of doing things.

It depends though. I'd say don't let it hold you back in applying for sure.


----------



## Jenni.D (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for writing back! I didn't know that was also the case for M.F.As too. 

Any advice on portfolio submissions? I've seen couple of videos of successful applicants, but  all of them seem very professional.


----------



## estherk (Oct 28, 2018)

Jenni.D said:


> Thanks for writing back! I didn't know that was also the case for M.F.As too.
> 
> Any advice on portfolio submissions? I've seen couple of videos of successful applicants, but  all of them seem very professional.



I honestly don't think the production value is the most important thing, although it helps. What matters is having a good story to tell. Make sure it's something that will stand out and be unique. Things like sound shouldn't detract from the overall story but I think that film schools are most interested in your voice and your creativity. You can always learn technical skills at school anyway. So, if I were you, I'd ask myself, "What do I want to say? What hasn't been done before?" and I'd make that film.


----------

